# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تولید و توسعه برنامه های Setup و Install > سوال: چگونه پیدا کنم در installsheld

## WOLF21

این دیالوگ ها را چگونه پیدا کنم Preparing SetupوSetup Status را لطفا کمک کنید. :متفکر:

----------

